# greetings from Guatemala



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

I´ve been in Gutemala for the past couple weeks and had an opportunity to get online, so I jumped on it. Have tasted and cooked some interesting foods. Didn´t like chicherones (sp?), the avocados are huge and the plantains are good. I got to do some traditional cooking with a family. we made a guatemalan version of tamales. Don´t remember the exact name at the moment. 

I´m staying with a family here and they slaughtered their 200lbs pig 20ft from my door at 2am. That was a new experience. When I woke up they had already broken it down and were selling it to neighbors. They had a little meat market in their yard. I hope to post a nice long journal entry and pictures when I return to the US in a few weeks. Talk to you soon!!

Logan


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

What a scream. Sounds like you are having quite the adventure. Pork chops anyone?  We look forward to the long version of your log and of course new food ideas upon your return. 
Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

«_Pork chops anyone?_» LOL Linda, this is too funny! 

I also look forward to reading you, *theloggg*...

Have a great time.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Your story reminded me of the meat market in Morocco Logan. A cow slaughter on a wood carriage sitting in the sun was being cut to order.... To paraphrase Linda: Salad anyone?


Hope you're having a good time!


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Thelogg, How is the political climate towards non-Hispanics in Guatemala ?? I've been considering taking a Spanish language course there and I've heard that it isn't safe there right now. What are you seeing with regard to this right now ??


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear TheLoggg:

Have fun In that beautiful part of the world!

I can't wait to read your postings with your experiences from the trip!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

First Eddie in Italy, now theloggg in Guatemala! We are lucky, aren't we? Looking forward to the details.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

and let's not forget Bouland's French adventure...


----------



## linda smith (Mar 30, 2001)

Bayou: My friend's brother just returned from a 2 month course. He loved it and arrived back in Canda all in one piece.


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Thanks, Linda Smith. If it's not too much trouble, could you inquire as to what region/city your friends brother was staying in ?? I'm looking at a language school in Antigua.


----------

